# Looking for S. heros near Tucson (video)



## Greenjewls (Sep 18, 2017)

Here's a little bit of video footage from a field trip.  I was by myself so I really didn't record much because I was too busy flipping boulders and logs.  But I did get some neat footage of some bugs I found, hope you enjoy!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

